# Abs



## ugadawg (Mar 2, 2005)

Posted this somwhere else and I'll do it here too cuz Im interested in seeing ya'll's abs routine.  Just wondering what everyone does for abs and how often they do it. I usually do mine EOD and it consists of weighted crunches on a decline bench, hittin the obliques with a plate (side to side movement on each side), and knee ups. What do ya'll do? My lower abs and love handles are my real weak areas...


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been doing the same workout while on my ECA stack.  Getting good results with it.


----------

